#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Beautiful Kadiyanlena Falls of Nawalapitiya.

## Bhavya

The Kadiyanlena Fall is a beautiful hidden waterfall situated on a rural road to Nawalapitiya. This untouched waterfall is truly an incredible place to visit. It is quite popular among native waterfall hunters and a must-see spot if you are a nature lover. Here is a glimpse of the beautiful Kadiyanlena Fall.

----------

